# Software Build v10.1 2019.40.2.3 40ef2d4d (12/18/2019)



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

According to TeslaFi, 2019.40.2.3 has started rolling out and it looks to only be going to Model S at this time.


----------



## Robo (Dec 18, 2019)

Yep. Just got it on mine 2 hours ago. Model S - AP1 / 85D.


----------



## booby31 (May 20, 2019)

Unfortunately slightly different in Europe 
Model S - AP1 / 85


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

booby31 said:


> Unfortunately slightly different in Europe
> Model S - AP1 / 85


I'm assuming the Bluetooth pairing for Summon is to validate distance from the car. It would be an interesting development for folks who don't have good cell coverage if Summon commands were actually sent via Bluetooth.


----------

